# [WebOS][Doctor] HP Touchpad 3.0.4 77



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

I went ahead and uploaded the doctor file for those that the OTA did not work.

this is the full file not the bs web start app hp has on their site. lol

http://www.multiupload.com/762XCTTMUX
*

Plug in your Touchpad to the PC before starting.*


> The webOS Doctor tool will guide you through the installation process.
> The tool may autorun after you download it. If not, *double-click* the file in the location where you downloaded it.
> *Warning Do not disconnect your device from your computer during the recovery process. Disconnecting the device cancels the recovery process and may damage your personal information.*
> 
> ...


*note: this will reset your touchpad.
note: you will need to reinstall moboot / CM7/ CWM
once you do that though, your CM7 install will be just as you left it.*



CHECKSUMS for my file:


```
ADLER32: 15c2b488<br />
CRC32: ffd58914<br />
MD2: 5f8ea5cccab823ada7f1ff3577ce60e8<br />
MD4: 31b2e85462b3d44e11db01168010707c<br />
MD5: 94c0b30798f062bcfe03db016e0aabd7<br />
SHA1: 0696959061e1f9dc6a20040f866fd4f8ac80594e<br />
SHA256: 500676bc4042b46d44a5eeb55ad01f92534772291c7aae2e4ea4f2c797ccecb5<br />
SHA384: f534b6bd754981a9960c4610a65a43e11b41509bd05dd7da06efba7a69ad93d33be4a95f5fe4549d7628b0ccdd6ce8b4<br />
SHA512: 84126373b66995294f2167862a8501b1d23fc2e647afc8508cff6c446e9539c7aada41c6a32b4b2aaaaffbe276f8af88f7ed3250158ac46b3f0dda349df4ae9c<br />
RIPEMD128: 8ce6f8995cbee687b20f55ba0d904a8b<br />
RIPEMD160: fddab786ac2cca2485a35a87420c094ef009d120<br />
TIGER128: 296c5f3c2c3cf147ce2830275fdf3a98<br />
TIGER160: 296c5f3c2c3cf147ce2830275fdf3a98b9bdea0e<br />
TIGER192: 296c5f3c2c3cf147ce2830275fdf3a98b9bdea0e6559f28b<br />
GOST: 2fe764762b8c6136387280879fca887c42d11c7b5ecd340106c63a02bf07a53b
```


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Installing the OTA version directly on the TP only borks moboot (boot menu). Can anyone confirm whether running the full 3.0.4 webOS doctor from the PC is the same, just need to reinstall moboot?

Asking as Dalingrin had evidently tweeted something along the lines that "future versions" of webOS doctor would remove CM7, but no idea if "future versions" might mean now.


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

I'll let you know as soon as I go to install moboot.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

scrizz said:


> I'll let you know as soon as I go to install moboot.


Thanks!


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

Redflea said:


> Installing the OTA version directly on the TP only borks moboot (boot menu). Can anyone confirm whether running the full 3.0.4 webOS doctor from the PC is the same, just need to reinstall moboot?
> 
> Asking as Dalingrin had evidently tweeted something along the lines that "future versions" of webOS doctor would remove CM7, but no idea if "future versions" might mean now.


it appears as though future versions means now.
so if people want to see CM7 don't update to 3.0.4 doctor.
LMFAO



ok UPDATE: reinstalling moboot didn't do anything.
so I was thinking maybe it doesn't show the menu b/c there is only one thing to boot from
so i went ahead and reinstalled moboot and CWM
and it did go to the moboot screen, BUT CM7 is not there.
CWM works fine
I will reinstall CM7


----------



## bobloblaw1 (Jul 2, 2011)

Has anyone used the Dr and then tried to reinstall cm7?Provied CM7 can be reinstalled after updating, couldn't we just make a nandroid back up and transfer it to the PC before running the doctor. Then, reinstall cm7 and restore the nandroid?

If not, I'll give it a try tonight. I've tried the OTA 4 times and it has failed on every one.


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

ok UPDATE: reinstalling moboot didn't do anything.
so I was thinking maybe it doesn't show the menu b/c there is only one thing to boot from
so i went ahead and reinstalled moboot and CWM
and it did go to the moboot screen, BUT CM7 is not there.
CWM works fine
I will reinstall CM7


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

OK reinstalled CM7 and gapps rebooted.
moboot showed CM7
CM opened up just as I had left it before the 3.0.4 update.
I'm guessing it just needed the uimage reinstall.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks, that's good to know. So sounds like as of 3.0.4, webOS Doctor doesn't remove CM7, just breaks access until you to a reinstall.

3.0.4 OTA only breaks moboot, so it isn't as destructive to the CM7 install, which is nice.

CM7 team has been talking about releasing a CM7 uninstaller today, so it looks like we'll still need that if we're looking for a CM7 install do-over.


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

Redflea said:


> Thanks, that's good to know. So sounds like as of 3.0.4, webOS Doctor doesn't remove CM7, just breaks access until you to a reinstall.
> 
> 3.0.4 OTA only breaks moboot, so it isn't as destructive to the CM7 install, which is nice.
> 
> CM7 team has been talking about releasing a CM7 uninstaller today, so it looks like we'll still need that if we're looking for a CM7 install do-over.


glad I could help.


----------



## felixaj (Oct 18, 2011)

I installed the WebOS update, which messed up my CM7 install, and tried to run the ACME installer again and it stated on the TP screen that the cminstall folder was not found. so i booted to WebOS, created the folder and added the CM7, moboot, CWM, and gApps, ran the command for the ACME Installer and it booted right back to my CM7 install just as I had it before the WebOS update. I didnt have to reconfigure anything. Just an FYI in case you don't read (like me) before updating anyting.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

felixaj said:


> I installed the WebOS update, which messed up my CM7 install, and tried to run the ACME installer again and it stated on the TP screen that the cminstall folder was not found. so i booted to WebOS, created the folder and added the CM7, moboot, CWM, and gApps, ran the command for the ACME Installer and it booted right back to my CM7 install just as I had it before the WebOS update. I didnt have to reconfigure anything. Just an FYI in case you don't read (like me) before updating anyting.


I've added info to the thread you started...you only need to reinstall all three (CM7, Recovery, moboot) if you use webOS doctor, the download on this thread.

If you get the update via OTA directly on your Touchpad, you could have fixed it by just reinstalling moboot to renable the boot menu. The OTA doesn't affect CM7 or CM Recovery.


----------



## dajogejr (Jul 13, 2011)

I am on the 3.0.3 leak. I've tried the OTA twice, no luck. Of course I selected WebOS from the MoBoot menu when it restarted.

So...WebOS doctor 3.0.4 then reinstall CM/CWM/MoBoot is my choice?

I'd like some reports from .4 users on improvements over .2 or .3...if this is really worth it or not.


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

dajogejr said:


> I am on the 3.0.3 leak. I've tried the OTA twice, no luck. Of course I selected WebOS from the MoBoot menu when it restarted.
> 
> So...WebOS doctor 3.0.4 then reinstall CM/CWM/MoBoot is my choice?
> 
> I'd like some reports from .4 users on improvements over .2 or .3...if this is really worth it or not.


yes it is.
I was on 3.0.3 and OTA apparently does not work on 3.0.3. So I had to doctor it.
once I figured out what was needed to get up a running it was fine.
3.0.4 is an official update from HP.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Main reasons to go to .4 would be:

1. HP didn't want to release .3  
2. The TP community is going to update patches/fixes/troubleshooting/etc., to .4, not .3 
3. Almost no one will stay on .3 so you'll have support issues - if you have problems others don't is it 'cause you're on .3, or ? 
4. It only takes a few minutes

And yeah, webOS doctor and reinstall all three.


----------



## schwatter (Oct 16, 2011)

i recovert my TP with those steps because of having a maketplace probs (facebook and co.)



> 1. I used webos doctor and killed webos.
> 2. Installed moboot with acmeinstaller
> 3. Installed cwm with acmeinstaller
> 3. Installed cm7 then with cwm and there was no wipe or so. puhhh
> ...


Now almost everything in cm7 is fine, except with moboot. At the first install -->boot Cyanogen Mod<-- was set automatically,
now after those steps ahead moboot always start webOS first. Where can i set it that cm7 is always selected first.


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

schwatter said:


> i recovert my TP with those steps because of having a maketplace probs (facebook and co.)
> 
> Now almost everything in cm7 is fine, except with moboot. At the first install -->boot Cyanogen Mod<-- was set automatically,
> now after those steps ahead moboot always start webOS first. Where can i set it that cm7 is always selected first.


there should be a thread about it somewhere in the forum.
I know I've seen it before.


----------



## Nburnes (Oct 8, 2011)

schwatter said:


> i recovert my TP with those steps because of having a maketplace probs (facebook and co.)
> 
> Now almost everything in cm7 is fine, except with moboot. At the first install -->boot Cyanogen Mod<-- was set automatically,
> now after those steps ahead moboot always start webOS first. Where can i set it that cm7 is always selected first.


In the moboot.zip file there is a readme on how to do this. Simply put you need to get a terminal/command prompt into /boot on webOS (I just used webOS QuickInstall), so remount /boot for rw.

mount -o remount,rw /boot

then

cd /boot

then simply

echo "Cyanogenmod" >moboot.default
sync

then reboot and it should all be fine.


----------



## Phryxus (Oct 18, 2011)

Sorry if I completely forgot a basic step.. but I cannot click Next in webOS Doctor at the "connect your device via USB" step..
I currently have 3.0.3 installed (that installed without problem), so I can't do the OTA update (told me it failed). I booted the TP into webOS recovery (the giant USB icon screen), ran Doctor, plugged in the USB cable when it said to, but I can't click next. The battery was at 90% when I powered down, and has been sitting there charging/waiting on Doctor for about 15 minutes. I went into Device Manager and tried uninstalling the Palm device, rebooted it and it reinstalled the drivers. Made no difference.
I downloaded the OP file, and also tried a link directly from Palm (they were identical).


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Did you use webOS doctor to install 3.0.3 from the same computer? Or was that on a different computer?

Try rebooting both computer and TP to rule out any transient connectivity glitches.

If that doesn't help, you can try:

1. Open device manager
2. Find the instances of "USB Mass Storage Device" in the "Universal Serial Bus Controllers" section
3. Right click on each instance and select "Update driver software"
4. If prompted let it search windows update/internet for a driver

If you have a laggy USB driver that might help w/the connectivity, but if you used the same PC before that may not be likely to help. (But just takes a few seconds to try...)


----------



## Phryxus (Oct 18, 2011)

Yes, same computer as with 3.0.3.

Nope, rebooting didn't change anything. Neither did updating the drivers.. I guess I'll just stick with 3.0.3 for now. I'm mainly using Android anyway :-D

Thanks for trying!


----------



## zhujunsan (Aug 28, 2011)

the official address is: http://palm.cdnetworks.net/rom/touchpad/p304rod10182011/wd304wifi/webosdoctorp304hstnhwifi.jar


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

zhujunsan said:


> the official address is: http://palm.cdnetworks.net/rom/touchpad/p304rod10182011/wd304wifi/webosdoctorp304hstnhwifi.jar


note the file I listed is from the HP java web start app.



> ADLER32: 15c2b488
> CRC32: ffd58914
> MD2: 5f8ea5cccab823ada7f1ff3577ce60e8
> MD4: 31b2e85462b3d44e11db01168010707c
> ...


----------



## solynx (Oct 18, 2011)

Seems to me that the new webos update contains its own boot files and rewrites over moboot. reinstalling just moboot only gives you the options because the ACMEInstall only installs the boot menu, not the CM7 or CW. so if you update to 3.0.4. reload the cmistall (containing, CW, moboot and CM7) folder onto the TP and run the ACMEInstaller again and wah lah. If you get hang ups on the Android Boot Splash, Log onto CW and clear cache, if that doesnt work log into CW and reset to factory. Dont forget to use the Volume +\- and select key to navigate the CW Menu. Worked for me.


----------



## dajogejr (Jul 13, 2011)

All I did was place the three files (CM7, CWM and Moboot) into a folder called cminstall on the root of the drive via USB/Mounted in WebOS.
Then I shut down and booted in USB Mode (Power and Volume Up)
Issued the same command to install CM via ACMEInstaller... once done, I had my moboot and CM7 was just as I'd left it.

This morning I downloaded CM7 Alpha 2, rebooted into CWM, cleared cache and dalvik (habit) and flashed the zip. Zero issues.


----------



## schwatter (Oct 16, 2011)

Nburnes said:


> In the moboot.zip file there is a readme on how to do this. Simply put you need to get a terminal/command prompt into /boot on webOS (I just used webOS QuickInstall), so remount /boot for rw.
> 
> mount -o remount,rw /boot
> 
> ...


webos quickinstall didn't do the job for me. How can i set that up in adb shell?


----------



## armyturtle (Oct 18, 2011)

I found this thread via Google earlier prior to taking the 3.0.4 77 WebOS update. After reading what you guys have posted I felt confident enough in taking the OTA update and redoing the CM, CWM, & Moboot via AcmeInstaller. I only put CM 7.1 on my touchpad yesterday.

As stated a couple posts before me, it was simple and painless. As soon as I finished with the AcmeInstaller command and it ran through the installation it came back up perfectly intact as I left my cyanogenmod install before taking the WebOS 3.0.4 77 update.

I wanted to thank you guys for posting on here and doing it with such concise & thorough thoughts. I really appreciate it.


----------



## rko327 (Oct 20, 2011)

can we roll back to the old version of webos ?


----------

